# mañana por la mañana a la una y media



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

¿A partir de qué hora se puede decir «mañana por la mañana» (y también, según el uso en otras regiones, «mañana en la mañana» y «mañana a la mañana»)? ¿Es posible o correcto  decir referiendose a la hora tan temprana como en este ejemplo?: 

Mi avión sale mañana por la mañana a la una y cuarto.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Maximino

En mi opinión, sería más preciso decir, ‘_Mi avión sale mañana por la madrugada a la una y cuarto_’. La mañana comienza cuando sale el Sol, entre las seis y las siete horas en esta época donde yo vivo. ‘_Mañana en la mañana_’ me suena correcto, pero ‘_mañana a la mañana_’ me rechina.



Saludos cordiales


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo también diría _madrugada_ en lugar de _mañana_: "mañana a la madrugada, a la una y cuarto"

A diferencia de lo que le ocurre a Maximino, a mí no me molesta la preposición *a*, por acá es de lo más normal. Aunque también se oye con *en* o *por*.

Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Por estas latitudes usamos la palabra "mañana" con el sentido que indica el DRAE:
Tiempo que transcurre desde que amanece hasta mediodía.* 2.* f. Espacio de tiempo desde la medianoche hasta el mediodía. _A las dos de la mañana
Según esto la frase que cita kunvla es del todo exacta y correcta.
Saludos
Jordi
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, me suena bien decir que el avión sale a la una y media de la mañana, con el sentido de _madrugada_. Para las 13:30 diría a la una y media _del mediodía_. Ahora bien, si me dicen que sale mañana _por la mañana_ interpreto que ya ha salido el sol. Es decir, una cosa es hablar de las X *de la mañana* y otra hablar de *por la mañana*. Ya sé que suena algo absurdo, pero es así en mi barrio.

Un saludo


----------



## Maximino

jordi picarol said:


> Por estas latitudes usamos la palabra "mañana" con el sentido que indica el DRAE:
> Tiempo que transcurre desde que amanece hasta mediodía.* 2.* f. Espacio de tiempo desde la medianoche hasta el mediodía. _A las dos de la mañana
> Según esto la frase que cita kunvla es del todo exacta y correcta.
> Saludos
> Jordi
> _





Yo precisaría, para ser exactos, que según la primera acepción de _mañana_ del DRAE, la frase estaría incorrecta (amanecer = empezar a aparecer la luz del día). Según la segunda acepción de _mañana_ del DRAE, la frase estaría correcta. 


Saludos cordiales


----------



## Ludaico

Para no confundir al personal, ya que hay quien dice la una de la mañana (13 horas) en vez de la una de la tarde, lo normal, en mi barrio, es que se diga la una de la madrugada, y así se disipa cualquier género de duda. Suena muy raro, en una conversación mantenida a las 23:50 horas, que alguien diga "mañana a la una y cinco de la mañana" (refiriéndose a una hora y cuarto más tarde).
Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Bueno, el ejemplo del título lo inventé yo mismo, tal vez no sea apropiado para ejemplificar la idea que saqué de los ejemplos con que me topé (que siguen más abajo), y me pregunté a partir de qué se podía decir «mañana por la mañana» más hora:

... _decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar nuestro cuartel general de Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana a las tres_ ...
... _podemos quedar mañana por la mañana a la una o por ahí_ ...

PD: A veces escucho la radio y dicen "es la una de la mañana", hasta he escuchado "son las doce y media de la mañana".

Saludos,


----------



## Lurrezko

Parece bastante complicado por la variación geográfica que hay en los usos, kunvla. Ya hemos tenido algún hilo largo al respecto. Se puede hablar con propiedad de *mañana* desde que empieza el día (00:00) y también desde que despunta el alba, así como muchos hablan de *mañana* hasta la hora de comer (y el margen depende de a qué hora se come en cada zona) y otros de _mediodía_ y aun de _tarde_ a partir de las 12:00. En mi caso particular, como digo, dependería del contexto y de la construcción:
_
Salimos mañana por la mañana a la una._ (13:00)
_Salimos a la una de la mañana._ (01:00)

Un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

Efectivamente se trata de la segunda acepción. No sé si a la una y cuarto de la mañana habrá amanecido en algún sitio. La palabra "madrugada" tiene por aquí un uso más bien literario.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Peón

kunvla said:


> Bueno, el ejemplo del título lo invité yo mismo, tal vez no sea apropiado para ejemplificar la idea que saqué de los ejemplos con que me topé (que siguen más abajo), y me pregunté a partir de qué se podía decir «mañana por la mañana» más hora:
> 
> ... _decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar nuestro cuartel general de Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana a las tres_ ...
> ... _podemos quedar mañana por la mañana a la una o por ahí_ ...
> 
> PD: A veces escucho la radio y dicen "es la una de la mañana", hasta he escuchado "son las doce y media de la mañana".
> 
> Saludos,



El tema puede ser interminable. Para circunscribirlo a las oraciones de la consulta, te puedo decir que a mí me suenan de lo más extrañas y antinaturales. Nunca las escuché.
Aquí diríamos:

-_Dejo el cuartel a las tres de la mañana_, o -_...a las tres de la madrugada_, o -_....mañana, a las tres de la mañana/de la madrugada._

- _Podemos quedar (en encontrarnos) manaña a la una de la mañana/de la madrugada._

Aquí la mañana dura hasta las 12 horas (mediodía), después es "la tarde".

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Verás kunvla, por regla general entre la hora de retreta y la hora de diana no se dejan los cuarteles, a no ser que se trate  de una operación militar, en cuyo caso se usa el horario de 24 horas. Según eso la hora a la que se refiere -las tres- es después de fajina, la hora de la comida.
Naturalmente que puede uno citarse a la una de la mañana, pero si no es para ir a la discoteca se entiende que es para tomar el vermut o algo por el estilo. Por supuesto, entre las personas que se citan no caben los malentendidos y no suelen hacer falta más aclaraciones.
En todo caso, con carácter oficial se emplea internacionalmente el horario de 24 horas.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Jonno

jordi picarol said:


> No sé si a la una y cuarto de la mañana habrá amanecido en algún sitio.



Entre los círculos polares y sus respectivos polos todo es posible, incluso que el sol no se ponga ni en medianoche o no salga en todo el día, y por tanto ni siquiera amanezca. Yo una vez me desperté en Laponia a las 4 de la madrugada y hacía ya un rato que había amanecido.

Yo también uso "madrugada" cuando la frase pueda ser ambigua, pero en otros casos vale "mañana". Habría que ver cada caso, e incluso así la ambigüedad puede ser relativa y por tanto inexistente para algunos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cintia&Martine said:


> En cuanto a _mañana_ o _mediodía_ o _tarde_ para la 13H, por aquí son bastante estrictos: ¿Cuántas veces no me habrán corregido por un _buenos días_ dicho a partir de las 13?: ¿Será "buenas tardes"? ¿No?  (torpe excusa por mi parte "Ay, no me he dado cuenta de la hora", cuando en realidad es viejo acto reflejo francés de decir _buenos días_ a cualquier hora del día).



Tengo la costumbre de esperar a haber almorzado para pasar a saludar con un "buenas tardes".


----------



## Rondivu

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿A partir de qué hora se puede decir «mañana por la mañana» (y también, según el uso en otras regiones, «mañana en la mañana» y «mañana a la mañana»)? ¿Es posible o correcto  decir referiendose a la hora tan temprana como en este ejemplo?:
> 
> Mi avión sale mañana por la mañana a la una y cuarto.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,



En mi uso de español, diría lo siguiente:
Mi avión sale mañana a la una y cuarto del mediodía  o mi avión sale a la una y cuarto de la mañana (algo no muy normal, teniendo en cuenta los horarios de los aeropuertos).
Añado lo siguiente:
También he oído decir "la una de la tarde"; de hecho,  yo lo digo. Curiosamente, a pesar de ser la una de la tarde o del mediodía, si saludo a alguien le digo "buenos días", quizás porque todavía no he comido.


----------



## Peón

Cintia&Martine said:


> También creo que depende del contexto exacto.
> - ¿A qué hora sale tu avión? (pregunta hecha a cualquier hora de la víspera)
> - A la una y cuarto
> - ¿Del mediodía?
> - No por la noche
> En ningún caso emplearía _madrugada_, que suele emplearse más o menos cuando despunta el día.
> 
> En cuanto a _mañana_ o _mediodía_ o _tarde_ para la 13H, por aquí son bastante estrictos: ¿Cuántas veces no me habrán corregido por un _buenos días_ dicho a partir de las 13?: ¿Será "buenas tardes"? ¿No?  (torpe excusa por mi parte "Ay, no me he dado cuenta de la hora", cuando en realidad es viejo acto reflejo francés de decir _buenos días_ a cualquier hora del día).



Hola Martine: aquí también es más común "*una de la mañana*", pero no es nada insual "*una de la madrugada*" aunque el sol siga todavía alumbrado el Japón.

En cuanto a la división entre la mañana y la tarde, te diría que aquí es muy parecido, con alguna pequeña diferencia: la hora de corte se acerca más a las 12 h. Trabajo en un lugar con atención al público en donde la hora es  muy importante. Pasada las 12 h todos casi inexorablemente dicen: _-Buenas tardes_, y si alguien dice _-Buen día_ es porque cree que llegó antes de las 12.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

jordi picarol said:


> Verás kunvla, por regla general entre la hora de retreta y la hora de diana no se dejan los cuarteles, a no ser que se trate  de una operación militar, en cuyo caso se usa el horario de 24 horas. Según eso la hora a la que se refiere -las tres- es después de fajina, la hora de la comida.


Verás Jordi, en el texto en cuestión no se trata de tropas, sino de Marquesa de  Calderón de la Barca (Frances Erskine Inglis) y de sus viajes con su esposo por México. A lo mejor el traductor Felipe Teixidor (por cierto, catalán) no interpretó acertado el texto en inglés (en inglés hasta hay dos variantes: "present quarters (p. 246)" y "pleasant quarters"), o tal vez el "cuartel general" lo usó más o menos en el sentido figurativo.

_decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar nuestro cuartel general de Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana a las tres, *a. m.*_ ...

PD: Se me olvidó algo importante: Tanto en inglés como en español, a la hora le sigue *a. m.*

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

kunvla said:


> _decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar nuestro cuartel general de Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana a las tres, *a. m.*_ ...
> 
> PD: Se me olvidó algo importante: Tanto en inglés como en español, a la hora le sigue *a. m.*


Para mí está perfecto: las tres a.m. son las tres _de la mañana_.
En mi uso, desde la una a.m. se habla _de la mañana_.


----------



## jordi picarol

Sí, seguramente se trata de un sentido figurativo, porque las marquesas no suelen vivir en los cuarteles. No cabe duda de que a.m. aclara mucho la cuestión de la hora. No he podido leer la traducción de Teixidor, pero puede que fuera interesante compararla con la más reciente de Raquel Brezmes Raposo, si es que puedes conseguirla.
Buen fin de semana y
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Peón

kunvla said:


> PD: Se me olvidó algo importante: Tanto en inglés como en español, a la hora le sigue *a. m.*
> 
> Saludos,



Cierto. En castellano es lo mismo *las tres de la mañana/las tres de la madrugada/las tres a.m*.  Pero, aquí por lo menos, es muy inusual hablar en los términos de a.m./p.m.,  y por supuesto, sería muy improbable leerlo en un texto literario, salvo que se esté transcribiendo la tarjeta de embarque de algún aeropuerto. 

Salvo con los horas dudosas (una/dos/cuatro de la mañana, doce) aquí también se usa el formato de las 24 h., aún en las conversaciones coloquiales: _-Nos encontramos a las 17_. _- Nos vemos mañana a las cerca de las 18_. (Creo que esto es algo moderno).

Saludos


----------



## Rondivu

kunvla said:


> Verás Jordi, en el texto en cuestión no se trata de tropas, sino de Marquesa de  Calderón de la Barca (Frances Erskine Inglis) y de sus viajes con su esposo por México. A lo mejor el traductor Felipe Teixidor (por cierto, catalán) no interpretó acertado el texto en inglés (en inglés hasta hay dos variantes: "present quarters" y "pleasant quarters"), o tal vez el "cuartel general" lo usó más o menos en el sentido figurativo.
> 
> _decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar nuestro cuartel general de Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana a las tres, *a. m.*_ ...
> 
> PD: Se me olvidó algo importante: Tanto en inglés como en español, a la hora le sigue *a. m.*
> 
> Saludos,





Desconozco el porqué de tal traducción por parte de Felipe Teixidor, pero "quarters"  también significa "barrio" (old quarters=casco viejo).

¿Qué tiene todo esto que ver con "mi avión sale a la una y cuarto del mediodía?


----------



## kunvla

jordi picarol said:


> Sí, seguramente se trata de un sentido figurativo, porque las marquesas no suelen vivir en los cuarteles. No cabe duda de que a.m. aclara mucho la cuestión de la hora. No he podido leer la traducción de Teixidor, pero puede que fuera interesante compararla con la más reciente de Raquel Brezmes Raposo, si es que puedes conseguirla.
> Buen fin de semana y
> Saludos
> Jordi


La traducción de Raquel Brezmes Raposo es la siguente:

... decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana, a las dos de la tarde.

Es un poco rara, ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## Calambur

kunvla said:


> ... decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana, a las dos de la tarde.
> 
> Es un poco rara, ¿no?


Para mí es un disparate.


----------



## Lurrezko

Calambur said:


> Para mí es un disparate.



Y para mí. Por otro lado, me falta contexto para entender si ese _decidimos_ es presente o pasado (es decir, si declara algo o lo narra). Si fuera pasado, habría que sumar otro despropósito: uno no habla de *mañana* para indicar el día siguiente a otro del pasado. _Decidimos irnos *al día siguiente*._

Un saludo


----------



## Peón

kunvla said:


> ... decidimos, aunque con pena, dejar Atlacomulco mañana por la mañana, a las dos de la tarde.
> 
> Es un poco rara, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos,



Más que rara, para mí errónea, ya que creo que en nigún lado del mundo hispanohablante alguien diría eso. A mí se me hace que se pudo haber colado ese "...por la mañana..."

También suena raro en ese contexto esa precisión horaria. Uno no deja un lugar con pena "mañana a las dos de la tarde", sino, como dice Lurrezko, "al día siguiente", "al amanecer", "al atardecer" etc. etc., es decir, con una expresión algo más imprecisa respecto de la hora. Pero, quizás de un mayor contexto surge la necesidad de esa precisión.

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Lurrezko said:


> Y para mí. Por otro lado, me falta contexto para entender si ese _decidimos_ es presente o pasado (es decir, si declara algo o lo narra). Si fuera pasado, habría que sumar otro despropósito: uno no habla de *mañana* para indicar el día siguiente a otro del pasado. _Decidimos irnos *al día siguiente*._
> 
> Un saludo


Hola, Lurrezko.
El texto es una carta cuya autora les escribe (declara) a sus familiares desde la perspectiva del mismo día que van a viajar al día siguiente (véase aquí, p. 246).

Saludos,


----------



## Lurrezko

kunvla said:


> Hola, Lurrezko.
> El texto es una carta cuya autora les escribe (declara) a sus familiares desde la perspectiva del mismo día que van a viajar al día siguiente (véase aquí, p. 246).
> 
> Saludos,



Ah, gracias. En ese caso retiro lo dicho. Mis disculpas a la autora, quedo a sus pies.

Un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

Una lástima que no pueda copiar el original en inglés ¿verdad?. En todo caso, la marquesa -que todavía no lo era- escribe en presente:
...hemos determinado, aunque con pesar, dejar nuestro alojamiento actual en Atlacamulto mañana por la mañana, a las dos en punto, A.M. ...
A.M. , no P.M. La cosa cambia. Ese uso del inglés de A.M. y P.M. resulta práctico para dejar clara la hora.
Pero si hay que quedar a los pies, se queda. Faltaría más.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Lurrezko

Quedamos todos a los pies de la señora marquesa, pues. Pero insisto en que si tuviera que traducir sus palabras al español que me suena natural, ese *por la mañana* me parecería innecesario y confundidor: _mañana a las dos de la mañana_, es lo que diría. *Por la mañana* implica que ha amanecido, en mi uso.

Un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

Pues se quita el "por la mañana", faltaría més.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Lurrezko

jordi picarol said:


> Pues se quita el "por la mañana", faltaría més.
> Saludos
> Jordi



Cony, así da gusto polemizar.

Un saludo


----------



## jordi picarol

Oi que sí?
Saludos
Jordi


----------

